# 2006 dk45 loader question



## Dieselt (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I have been trying to find out where the location for the front end loader brackets and hardware are on my 2006 dk45. If anyone could help, pictures would be great I would appreciate it. Thanks and be healthy.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have the front end loader and the mounting frame work for it already? The rear portion of the frame bolts to the rear axle, so measure to the front bracket and transfer the measurement to the tractor. There should be a flat mounting area on the side, with bolt holes to attach the other end of the frame. Here's a video, it's not about the loader, but shows how the loader is attached at the front. 





The mounting frame should be similar to this.


----------



## Dieselt (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks for your response, I have a 210 Koyker at a great price barely used. I am going to retro the brackets to fit. Wanted to make sure where the original loader would mount, thank you.


----------

